# What kind of HORN is this....?



## miller32 (May 7, 2011)

What kind of horn is this....


----------



## elginkid (May 7, 2011)

A very expensive one.  It looks like either a Delta Pancake, or an EA pancake horn.  I need one of those for my '36 Roadmaster!


----------



## catfish (May 7, 2011)

It's an EA pancake horn, but it is the motorcycle size. Not the bicycle size.


----------



## slick (May 7, 2011)

Kool horn. Is the Delta Defender for sale????


----------



## miller32 (May 7, 2011)

catfish said:


> It's an EA pancake horn, but it is the motorcycle size. Not the bicycle size.




What's the size difference?  What are the measurements of the bicycle horn.  Thanks for you help....


----------



## miller32 (May 7, 2011)

slick said:


> Kool horn. Is the Delta Defender for sale????




The Delta Defender is for sale.  It has a crack down on the right bottom (you can see it from the pics)...I can take more pictures of it to show more details.


----------



## miller32 (May 7, 2011)

Adding more pics...


----------



## chucksoldbikes (May 8, 2011)

does the  siren  work  and  how  much  do u  want   for it
   chucksoldbikes or  cpcsps@yahoo,com please let me know


----------



## catfish (May 8, 2011)

miller32 said:


> What's the size difference?  What are the measurements of the bicycle horn.  Thanks for you help....




About two inches. Plus the photo of the back shows the motorcycle mounting bracket.


----------



## Larmo63 (May 8, 2011)

I'd say it is from an automobile. Sports car?


----------



## miller32 (May 9, 2011)

Delta Defender on Ebay....no reserve....
http://cgi.ebay.com/Vintage-Origina...592?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2a107a9990


----------



## redline1968 (May 10, 2011)

they are 41/2 inches. here is a gangway i picked up a little bit ago


----------

